# Marple Tunnels - Nov 2012



## PaulPowers (Nov 28, 2012)

I was heading over to stockport to mooch about the cooling tunnels and dropped in on Marple after 

The first section of pics are from the Mellor Mill water tunnels
http://www.mellorarchaeology-2000-2010.org.uk/archaeology/features/mellormill.htm

You can pop down anytime to help with the dig to uncover the mill 

The second section are a different location that I'm not actually sure about.
It's a large tunnel with small alcoves and a side tunnel, you can see the top of a door but there's been a collapse which blocks it, further on there are two side rooms but the main tunnel has collapsed here 

Water Tunnel












collapsed wall










end of the line






This is the section of tunnels I have no idea about






















I got rid of the sparkler after ​


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 28, 2012)

This looks interesting! looking forward to the next installment,ace photos Paul.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 28, 2012)

I remember a friend of mine explored them about 20 years ago, with the help of someone who lived near to them & had a bit of knowledge of the layout.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 28, 2012)

Outstanding shots as always mate, your reports always fascinate me!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got a bit of a new-found understanding and appreciation of tunnels now


----------



## night crawler (Nov 29, 2012)

Love this underground tunnel shots.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 29, 2012)

cheers underground is the best place to explore, no security, no pikeys and you can just take your time


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 30, 2012)

Ooh, missed this. Fascinating place, and beautiful images as always. Wall construction is amazing, you'd be proud if that was your garden wall!


----------



## krela (Nov 30, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> cheers underground is the best place to explore, no security, no pikeys and you can just take your time



Ironically underground places are the only places I've ever been caught by security...


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2012)

No poo? You're slipping mate! ;-)


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 2, 2012)

Great stuff PP. Enjoyed this a lot.


----------

